# Aster/LGB White Pass mike #73 - help needed



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', guys. tac here over in the wilds of East Anglia, just wondering if anybody out there can help? 

Some of you will know that I am a keen fan of the White Pass railway, and like many, I was totally hooked when the Aster/LGB Mike #73 appeared. 

Sadly, my experiences with this sadly jinxed model here in UK meant that I had three before I got one that lasted more than around a minute and a half before self-destruction took place in the gearbox drive. 

The loco I have now was accompanied back from Nuremburg with a personal letter from Herr Richter, telling me that the company would 'stand behind the repair forever'. 

That letter, as with the promise, of course, is now just so much buttwipe, and my loco began to make the ominous death rattle of impending self-destruction a couple of months ago, since when it has been sulking in its box. 

What I am after, then, is a parts diagram for the Aster/LGB 21832 White Pass Mikado, so that I can contact LGBoA, or whatever they are called these days, and ask them for the correct bits to repair the thing myself - since nobody here in UK can do it. 

Any help would be very much appreciated. 

TIA 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

This was printed over on the LGB forum. 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm 

If you scroll down a bit you will find a list of LGB cars. Click on one 
of the numbers and it brings up a blowup diagram of that car.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, many thanks for your help and very useful link. I'll bookmark that one for sure. 

Unfortunately, because the loco was a joint effort between Aster of Yokohama and LGB, they have not seen fit to make a breakdown document available to the public. 

I was rather hoping that an LGB service centre in the US might respond. 

Best wishes 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

tac, 

The service center in San Diego will be more than happy to help you out any way they can. The problem is that we received our parts for Aster locos from the Nurnberg factory and it doesn't exist anymore. I would suggest contacting San Diego to see what parts might still be available. 
If anything they can give you some technical advice. 

Jack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 04/11/2008 6:35 AM
tac, 
The service center in San Diego will be more than happy to help you out any way they can. The problem is that we received our parts for Aster locos from the Nurnberg factory and it doesn't exist anymore. I would suggest contacting San Diego to see what parts might still be available. 
If anything they can give you some technical advice. 
Jack




Jack, many thanks for your suggestion, as outlined in your PM. I am most obliged to you, sir, for your help. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the loco to bits, and I really do want to see it running again without problems. 

Best wishes 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

